# Iran pics :D



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

*Hello

Here are some pics of where I live
Originally made for @Jetblack2004 but this is for everyone

Countryside pics:

Gosling, chick and turkling* pics:









*i don't know what you call a baby turkey

*


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Update:
this has happened to all the chicken forum people, but i can't post a pic for some reason. ill post when i figure out what happened


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

Awewwww!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

So,I'm not the only one who can't post pics?I feel better now,I thought it was me.A baby turkey is called a poult.I loved the ducklings.......


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> So,I'm not the only one who can't post pics?I feel better now,I thought it was me.A baby turkey is called a poult.I loved the ducklings.......


Hehehehe you're not alone

Oh well now I know something new!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Back!

Countryside pics:








I can't post more than one fr some reason...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

TESTING. I can load a few. Keep trying


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> View attachment 29477
> 
> 
> TESTING. I can load a few. Keep trying
> View attachment 29478


Ok I'll try again


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Yay!! @seminolewind
I've been trying for 10 mins and it worked! I could post it!

(Btw I like your pics hehe funky hairstyle)


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

DuckRunner said:


> Yay!! @seminolewind
> I've been trying for 10 mins and it worked! I could post it!
> 
> (Btw I like your pics hehe funky hairstyle)
> ...


Beautiful!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow!!!When I think of Iran I picture mountains and deserts.Now when I think of it,it will be trees and mountains.Is that the view from your home?If it is,I'm jealous......


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

T


chickenqueen said:


> Wow!!!When I think of Iran I picture mountains and deserts.Now when I think of it,it will be trees and mountains.Is that the view from your home?If it is,I'm jealous......


That's my *garden. *

Yeah well, some parts are green, some are quite dry and deserty;


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

At least your part is green.I couldn't really see the garden.Whatcha growing?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> At least your part is green.I couldn't really see the garden.Whatcha growing?


Last year i planted lots of courguettes (failed because I planted to many and I hated the sight of them because I ate so many) and patty pan mix, and lady's fingers. I also planted baby tomatoes. there were so many!
I really wanted to post pics but I realised they uploaded to the iCloud and I'm no tech freak so i don't know how to view them 

This year i tried to plant some rhubarb, but they all died. I do have pics of what I'm growing now tho 

I'll have to post it on another thread and another time because it says cannot upload file: error 13589383


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I was able to post a pic yesterday.I hope I can today,I got a surprise yesterday I want to share.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Do you plant rosemary?

Here's mine
(I can only post 1 pic at a time for some reason)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I usually plant herbs like thyme,cilantro,etc but I've never grown rosemary,which is excellent on chicken.Yours looks nice and healthy.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I usually plant herbs like thyme,cilantro,etc but I've never grown rosemary,which is excellent on chicken.Yours looks nice and healthy.


Yep. I use 1 bay leaf (I grow that too lol) and 2 rosemary pieces (not leaf) to add to my roast chicken.... wonderful


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I absolutely need to grow those smaller eggplant. YUM!
Duckrunner, it's hard for me to visualize how you live outside a city, in or not in a village, and any moderness, and what kind of house, and lifestyle because all I have to compare it to is southern Turkey 40-45 years ago. With my last visit in 1975, horse buggy taxis we becoming rare, villages were small with no plumbing, but street sellers with carts were popular. I miss it very badly. 1975 was when builders were buying blocks of older single family homes and putting up apartment buildings and giving the ex homeowners apartments instead. It was a happy time in Turkey, but sad too because living a Turkish life more the non-modern way was in my heart. My city of Adana was a center for farming goods and in the 70's many girls went to universities and did not cover their hair. I lived there twice, all of 1968-1969, and 1974-1976, when my city was just starting to modernize.

My bucket list includes a month staying in Adana Turkey.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I absolutely need to grow those smaller eggplant. YUM!
> Duckrunner, it's hard for me to visualize how you live outside a city, in or not in a village, and any moderness, and what kind of house, and lifestyle because all I have to compare it to is southern Turkey 40-45 years ago. With my last visit in 1975, horse buggy taxis we becoming rare, villages were small with no plumbing, but street sellers with carts were popular. I miss it very badly. 1975 was when builders were buying blocks of older single family homes and putting up apartment buildings and giving the ex homeowners apartments instead. It was a happy time in Turkey, but sad too because living a Turkish life more the non-modern way was in my heart. My city of Adana was a center for farming goods and in the 70's many girls went to universities and did not cover their hair. I lived there twice, all of 1968-1969, and 1974-1976, when my city was just starting to modernize.
> 
> My bucket list includes a month staying in Adana Turkey.


I know, I don't really agree with the hair covering. I can't relax in my own garden without having to put a scarf on! I still don't understand why?

Also, people are becoming more fake. Like blonde hair, overly pencilled eyebrows, red lipstick everywhere, nose jobs..
Awesome. I do have an apartment in Turkey in the European side of turkey (essenyurt)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've barely been out of my state,much less the country.If I were to go,I'd like to see Australia,New Zealand and South America to see the flora and fauna.My favorite place is home.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I've barely been out of my state,much less the country.If I were to go,I'd like to see Australia,New Zealand and South America to see the flora and fauna.My favorite place is home.


Would you take your geese with you? LOL


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I've barely been out of my state,much less the country.If I were to go,I'd like to see Australia,New Zealand and South America to see the flora and fauna.My favorite place is home.


I once had a hen in the cockpit








Hahaha


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I was showing my hubby the Iran pics.He was as surprised as I was.Now he'll think of trees and mountains,too.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I was showing my hubby the Iran pics.He was as surprised as I was.Now he'll think of trees and mountains,too.


So now when you see the word Iran you think of trees and mountains 

At least in harzevil


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,I've thought of Iran as a mountainous desert.You've opened my eyes to the beauty of Iran.I don't live near any mountains,it's flat but there's lots of trees,fields,rivers,nature preserves and state parks with big lakes.I've lived here all my life and have been very happy.There's no place like home...


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Yeah,I've thought of Iran as a mountainous desert.You've opened my eyes to the beauty of Iran.I don't live near any mountains,it's flat but there's lots of trees,fields,rivers,nature preserves and state parks with big lakes.I've lived here all my life and have been very happy.There's no place like home...


Yep, your home sounds beautiful! And geese to make it better


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

DuckRunner said:


> I once had a hen in the cockpit
> View attachment 29522
> 
> Hahaha


Brilliant picture, haha!


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

DuckRunner said:


> Do you plant rosemary?
> 
> Here's mine
> (I can only post 1 pic at a time for some reason)
> View attachment 29502


I'm jealous of your rosemary and bay leaves - mine always die here in NY state


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Grow herbs in pots.That's what I do and I keep them on the windowsill.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Grow herbs in pots.That's what I do and I keep them on the windowsill.


I do, but they still die...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow those are beautiful pics!! I too thought iran was just desert .


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

boskelli1571 said:


> I'm jealous of your rosemary and bay leaves - mine always die here in NY state


Oh, maybe the climate is different here? good luck on them anyway


----------

